# Finding work



## tpw (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,

My husband and I have been in Auckland, New Zealand for 2 months on Resident Visa's and we have not had much luck with jobs. Anyone got any advice on the next step. I am a secondary school teacher, maths, drama and history - I have had all my qualifications approved by the NZQA and have a NZ practising certificate. My husband was a Territory Manager in South Africa. We have been applying furiously using all the normal channels - seek, education gazette, employment agencies. Just feeling quite desperate at the moment - any suggestions.

Thanks
TPW


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Teaching jobs are notoriously tough, it's more who you know not what you know. Search the forums here, you can read stories about others experiences. Best thing is to target a school and volunteer there, get to know people and wait for an opening.


----------



## tpw (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks! I have been trying to get into schools, not sure how to go about volunteering, is it a normal thing to do? I have done a few days of relief work, hoping for more.


----------



## joshuatan87 (Dec 22, 2011)

i look forward to seeing if you get any kind of full time teaching position. i am planning to do move to nz in july and start off doing some relief work in primary schools. i am wondering if you have had relief for almost everyday? i am planning to start relieving at first and then hopefully get some kind of position by 2013.

1. i am looking at moving to new plymouth and was hoping to relieve in taranaki region. does anyone know if it is also tough to find relief postings in this region?


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Typically most teaching jobs are given to university graduates, that graduate from NZ (for primary and intermediate). Sister is a intermediate teacher, she got given the job directly after graduating. But you typically try build a relationship with schools thats why in NZ while you study you must preform certain hours at a school. I think volunteering and getting to know a local school should help.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

tpw said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I have been in Auckland, New Zealand for 2 months on Resident Visa's and we have not had much luck with jobs. Anyone got any advice on the next step. I am a secondary school teacher, maths, drama and history - I have had all my qualifications approved by the NZQA and have a NZ practising certificate. My husband was a Territory Manager in South Africa. We have been applying furiously using all the normal channels - seek, education gazette, employment agencies. Just feeling quite desperate at the moment - any suggestions.
> 
> ...


Hi TPW,

Welcome to New Zealand. I attended school in Cape Town many years ago.

Settling in a new country is never easy but keep persevering & do not give up hope it just takes time.

I know another family from South Africa whose husband took a long time to get a job as an actuary because they had never had them here, that was many years ago & boy do they need actuaries now!

Jenswaters is a moderator & an expert on the topic of teacher (being one herself) posting a link she started which may be of help you.

Good luck





http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...ducation-nz-information-parents-teachers.html


----------



## tpw (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Have been lucky enough to get a few days relief work. I have been told that relieving increases in term 2 and 3 so hoping for more work then. It is definitely who and not what you no! Any suggestions on course I could do to improve my chances?


----------

